# Přízvuk vždy na první slabice?



## Whodunit

Nazdar lidé! 

Můj český slovník řiká že přízvuk v češtině leží vždy na první slabikě. Nejsem docela jistý zda musím důvěřovat onomu slovník protože zdá se mi že to je těžký vyslovovat vždy klást přizvuk na první slabikě. Například nemohu představit si jak přizvuková se následující slova poněvadž považovam je za cití slova. A ona jsou vyslovován obyčejně jinak v týkajících se jazyk:

*ak*celerátor (v angličtině: ac'*ce*lerator)
*a*nalogický (v němčině: ana'*log*)
*sně*hový (v francouzštině: nei'*geux*)
*ko*minukace (v angličtině: communi'*ca*tion)
*ko*muna (v francouzštině: Kom'*mu*ne)

Děkuji za vaše odpovědi.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nazdar lidé!
> 
> Můj český slovník ř*í*ká*,* (vor že steht fast immer ein Komma) že přízvuk v češtině leží vždy na první slabice ("kě" gibt es gar nicht. Im 3. und 6. Fall (hier ist es der 6.) wird "ce" daraus). Nejsem si docela (oder: zcela, úplně) jistý, zda musím(=muss) mohu(=kann)/mám(=soll) důvěřovat onomu slovník*u*, (wie že) protože zdá se mi zdá, že to je těžké (to - neutr.) vyslovovat vždy klást přizvuk na první slabikě (hier hat etwas nicht geklappt - der Satz beinhaltet zwei Verbe. Also, entweder že je těžké vyslovovat (=aussprechen) přízvuk vždy na první slabice oder klást (="stellen", "legen") přízvuk vždy na první slabiku). Například si nemohu představit, si jak přizvuková se*) následující (wir sagen eher tato=diese) slova, poněvadž je považuji je za cizí slova. A ona jsou vyslovována (die Übereinstimmung mit ona) obyčejně (klingt mir wie ordinär, alltäglich -> besser: obvykle. Außerdem würde ich es zwischen jsou und vyslovována schreiben) jinak v týkajících se příslušných/odpovídajících (=in den entsprechenden) jazycích:
> 
> *ak*celerátor (v angličtině: ac'*ce*lerator)
> *a*nalogický (v němčině: ana'*log*)
> *sně*hový (ve (sonst ließe es sich nicht aussprechen) francouzštině: nei'*geux*)
> *ko*munikace (v angličtině: communi'*ca*tion)
> *ko*muna (ve francouzštině: Kom'*mu*ne)
> 
> Děkuji za vaše odpovědi.


 *) Betonen schreibt man bei uns mit "klást přízvuk", "vyslovovat přízvuk" um. "Př*i*zvukovat někomu" bedeutet "jemandem beipflichten". Př*í*zvukovat mag man im lingvistischen Slang benutzen, aber sonst sagt es keiner. Wenn es so ein Wort gäbe, müsste es in deinem Satz "jak se přízvukují" heißen.

Noch eine Anmerkung zu der Kommasetzung: Halte dich an die deutschen Regeln und in den meisten Fällen wirst du damit richtig liegen. 

A marvelous job! I am flabbergasted.  I guess I will wait for the replies by our specialists. You should indicate whether you want us to reply in Czech eek, English or both.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> *) Betonen schreibt man bei uns mit "klást přízvuk", "vyslovovat přízvuk" um. "Př*i*zvukovat někomu" bedeutet "jemandem beipflichten". Př*í*zvukovat mag man im lingvistischen Slang benutzen, aber sonst sagt es keiner. Wenn es so ein Wort gäbe, müsste es in deinem Satz "jak se přízvukují" heißen.



Aha. 




> Noch eine Anmerkung zu der *(=zur!)* Kommasetzung: Halte dich an die deutschen Regeln und in den meisten Fällen wirst du damit richtig liegen.



Danke schön. Werde ich mir merken.



> A marvelous job! I am flabbergasted.  I guess I will wait for the replies by our specialists. You should indicate whether you want us to reply in Czech eek, English or both.


 
Český, abych se to naučil. 

Děkuji opět, Jano. Budu čekat na jine odpovědi.


----------



## Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

Musím tě zklamat, Whodunnite - tvůj slovník říká pravdu. Čeština (a slovenština také, ale ostatní slovanské jazyky ne) skutečně klade přízvuk extrémně pravidelně na první slabiku a vynucuje to i u cizích slov. (Dokonce si teď ani nemohu vybavit žádnou výjimku z tohoto pravidla.) Takže ti to může připadat obtížné, ale jazyk tak prostě funguje a pro rodilé mluvčí je to naprosto přirozené - pro mě je zase často obtížné klást správně přízvuk v angličtině nebo němčině. 

I must disappoint you, Whodunnit - your dictionary tells the truth. The Czech langauge (and Slovak as well, but not the other Slavic languages) does indeed accentuate the first syllable in an extremely regular fashion, and forces this on foreign words as well. (In fact, I cannot recall any exceptions to this rule right now.) So while it may seem difficult to you, it's just the way the language works and it seems absolutely natural to native speakers - and on the other hand, placing accent correctly in English or German is often equally difficult for me. 

Also, impressive job with your Czech-language post. I hope you're not alarmed by the sheer amount of red Jana has spilled all over it; I guess it's mostly stuff that can only be acquired through long-term direct exposure to and use of the language. Everything you wrote was intelligible, if somewhat unnatural-sounding (Czech really is more merciless to non-native speakers than Germanic or Romance languages, I guess), and that's what matters most. 




> Česk*y*, abych se to naučil.


 By the way, I don't want to explode your brain with tips, but this might prove useful.  Czech has a lot of nation/language words where English or German can manage with a single word, e.g.:

Čech = a Czech person (or a Czech man), Češka =a Czech woman, Česko = the Czech Republic (semi-official short name), čeština = the Czech language, český/česká/české = Czech (adjective), česky = "in Czech" (adverb). (Also, note the capitalization and beware the internet! Czech netizens on the average are no more literate than American or German ones, and often capitalize things they really shouldn't. It's an English influence.)


----------



## Miraceti

Chtěl bych jen poznamenat, že čeština a slovenština nejsou jediné jazyky, které dávájí přízvuk vždy na první slabiku. Například finština dělá totéž.

I would like to note, that Czech and Slovakian languages are not the only ones, which always place the accent onto the first syllable. For example, Finnish language does the same.

V češtině jsou výjimky z tohoto pravidla, pokud slovo zcela ztrácí přízvuk ("na ulici"), což se stává nejčastěji po předložce, nebo když následuje spona po slovese ("bydlel jsem").

In the Czech language, there are exceptions from this rule, if a word completely looses its accent ("na ulici" - "on a street"), which happens usually after a preposition, or when a link verb follows another word ("bydlel jsem" - "I lived").

A nakonec, slovo "Česko" není polooficiální název České republiky, ale jeho zcela oficiální zkrácená verze.

And finally, the word "Česko" - "Czechia" is not a semiofficial name of the Czech republic but its fully official shortened version.


----------



## Glagol dobro

May I also ask for clarification?

When I learnt Czech i was also told that all Czech words are accentuated on their first syllable. 

But the problem is that accentuation as a phenomenon also differs from language to language. Being a native Russian speaker i feel that such Czech words like _otAzka_ are pronounced with an accent put onto the second syllable, since the sound A is long there. That is because in Russian 'the length' of the vowel is per se a feature of an accentuated vowel.

To sum it up, I understand so that the Czech simply accentuate syllables in a different way. But I have no clue how.


----------



## Jana337

Glagol dobro said:
			
		

> May I also ask for clarification?
> 
> When I learnt Czech i was also told that all Czech words are accentuated on their first syllable.
> 
> But the problem is that accentuation as a phenomenon also differs from language to language. Being a native Russian speaker i feel that such Czech words like _otAzka_ are pronounced with an accent put onto the second syllable, since the sound A is long there. That is because in Russian 'the length' of the vowel is per se a feature of an accentuated vowel.
> 
> To sum it up, I understand so that the Czech simply accentuate syllables in a different way. But I have no clue how.


Hi and welcome! 

Well, it is hard to explain: we are simply able to pronounce an accentuated and a long syllable next to each other. I am afraid I cannot describe how exactly we do it...

Jana


----------



## shifter78

Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li! said:


> I must disappoint you, Whodunnit - your dictionary tells the truth. The Czech langauge (and Slovak as well, but not the other Slavic languages) does indeed accentuate the first syllable in an extremely regular fashion, and forces this on foreign words as well. (In fact, I cannot recall any exceptions to this rule right now.)



There are no exceptions, but we can see original accent in some words as a long vowel - when there is a loan, where was the accent wery hard, obvious, people perceived it as long vowel so we took it with it and transcribed as a long wovel. Better to offer some examples -
kandidát (candidate), adresát
balón (balloon)
reportér
fosílie (fossil)
evolúcia (evolution, this word is Slovak one)
Most of them took the french accent on the last syllable.

= Main accent is on the first syllable and the preserved, original accent has been transformed into long vowel, which can be stressed as the secondary accent if I am not wrong (I do that...).


----------

